# Buon vino wine filter



## kuziwk (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi guys, the last kit i filtered foamed up alot after the course filtration with the buon vino mini jet to the point i had to stop filtration with about 1l left as the foam was flowing over the carboy. It was degased prior to this and had a chance to clear for about two weeks. As it turns out i must have taken apart the mini jet at some point and removed the black input connector to the pump, when inserted it at one point after cleaning i found the oring was crimped so this was introducing oxygen into my wine. I always fill bottom to top btw...at any rate my wine i filtered two weeks ago still tastes flabby and like bottle shock and still off. Its not brown or anything but have i ruined the wine and robbed its flavor? Or will it return to ots previous taste prior to filtering?


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 21, 2018)

Sounds like it got a mess of oxygen. All you can do is wait it out. Some will fall out if you are lucky. Otherwise, it is an early drinking wine.


----------



## kuziwk (Aug 21, 2018)

Early drinking wine as it will spoil soon? Im surpised more havent run into this issue with the crimped ring and just assumed the wine had co2 or something like that. Its a pretty honest mistake to makr i think. I did add 1/4 of sulphite directly after also.


----------



## kuziwk (Aug 21, 2018)

Johny99 said:


> Sounds like it got a mess of oxygen. All you can do is wait it out. Some will fall out if you are lucky. Otherwise, it is an early drinking wine.


Should i be adding another 1/4 tsp sulphite? I did add a 1/4 tsp immediately after filtering.


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes, an honest mistake. We took apart a hydro turbine last year to fix a rolled o-ring. Total cost like $300k. So, you aren’t bad. 

Not knowing if it is a red or white, pH, and how much meta you have added, I can’t really make a recommendation. Some of the oxygen will bind, but not all. My instinct is not, assuming you’ve been clean. Just instinct though.


----------



## kuziwk (Aug 22, 2018)

Johny99 said:


> Yes, an honest mistake. We took apart a hydro turbine last year to fix a rolled o-ring. Total cost like $300k. So, you aren’t bad.
> 
> Not knowing if it is a red or white, pH, and how much meta you have added, I can’t really make a recommendation. Some of the oxygen will bind, but not all. My instinct is not, assuming you’ve been clean. Just instinct though.



Yes everything gets sanitized with star san on contact minimum 30 seconds, carboys and buckets with k meta spray solution with the lid on. Hoses and racking canes aswell as the buon vino all get similiar treatment. Its a italian nebbiolo, no idea the PH since its from a kit and i domt have test strips. I added 5G that comes with the kit during clearing after secondary, cleared for 2 weeks or so than directly filtered with the course filter. Immediately added another 1/4 tsp after the filtering mishap, ans i usually add that anyways prior to bottling or bulk aging as the filter does tend to oxygenate the wine to some degree anyways.

Update, i think im likely safe at this point i just did the math and 5g of sulphites that the kit wants you to use is basically 3/4tsp which seems like alot but thats what all kits give to stabalize the wine after fermentation. So if that didnt protect the wine not sure what will. I guess i just need to be patient.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 22, 2018)

As a home winemaker, I like to filter under vacuum as there is minimal oxygen contact and the wine never touches the pump.


----------



## kuziwk (Aug 22, 2018)

vacuumpumpman said:


> As a home winemaker, I like to foyer under vacuum as there is minimal oxygen contact and the wine never touches the pump.


How does that work?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 23, 2018)

foyer = filter - my bad - big fingers, small phone 

I use the All in one wine pump


----------



## kuziwk (Aug 23, 2018)

vacuumpumpman said:


> foyer = filter - my bad - big fingers, small phone
> 
> I use the All in one wine pump


Oh yes heard of that one


----------

